# Midas Service offered by Cornmarket



## Ciaran (1 Nov 2006)

Not sure if I'm posting in the right forum. Has anyone ever used Midas - the financial consultancy package offered by Cornmarket? It may be just limited to teachers - I'm not entirely sure. Thanks.


----------

